
Show HN: GitHub's Top Repos, an Interactive Visualization - donnemartin
https://github.com/donnemartin/viz
======
andreasklinger
Is there a way to see commits, issues and releases

eg Would be interesting to see if there are repos that have disproportional
issues/stars

